# Storing Substrate



## AlethiaTessen20 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Substrate in the oven*

I have heard you can put your substrate in the oven for a few hours and that will speed up the ammonia leech process before you put into the tank..?

As I have livestock and no where else to put them I have no other option to try this.

Also will be adding seachem prime everyday to also help..


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I don 't know about the ammonia leach thing, but it should kill most any "bug" in it. Just my opinion.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I searched and searched and could find nothing on leaching ammonia from clean substrate?Or baking to remove it.I would love to read whatever you found(link it).
Fill the tank with clean water and your substrate and test right away.If you have 0 at this point then I would think any ammonia that shows at a later time would be the result of cycling with fish in the tank.I can't say I even know of any "normal" substrate we use in aquariums that leaches ammonia(seems like that would be a BIG problem for all of us?).


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I too have never heard of this...unless you removed your substrate and bleached it or cleaned it and that's why you're asking. In that case it should soak in water with a lot of prime in it for 8 hrs or more


----------

